# Springfield College Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher*
Springfield College 
in Springfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/18/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Job Description:*

This position is responsible for assisting in the communication and welfare of Public Safety as well faculty, staff and students. The Dispatcher provides dispatch and communication services including monitoring radio communications, operating and receiving radio transmissions and monitoring various equipment. Maintains accurate records and logs of all messages.
*Duties and Responsibilities:*
First point of contact for callers and parties coming into the lobby looking for assistance
Assist public by answering questions, providing directions
Operate a multi-line telephone system, and will direct calls to the appropriate personnel.
Operate radio system to maintain communication with Police, Fire, and EMS
Create Computer Aid Dispatch (CAD) entries for every incident or event that occurs with our department.
Dispatch Police, Fire, and EMS to non-emergency and emergency calls
Operate and monitor security cameras
Monitors burglar, fire, and card access alarms and notifies and directs the appropriate personnel to respond
Monitor police scanner from Springfield Police department and relays information to Personnel if calls are in vicinity of College
Submit work orders to ITS and Facilities departments
Dispense keys to authorized parties following a sign out and sign in procedure
Handles after hours Facilities emergencies and contacts appropriate personnel
Assist with answering questions pertaining to parking
Assist with kiosk in front lobby for parking registration and appeals
Attend trainings as they become available
Understands the importance of dealing with confidential information
Operate and monitors security cameras for the campus.

*Position Type:* Full Time Regular

*Appointment Months Per Year:* 12 month

*Posted Date:* Nov 17, 2021

*Requirements:

Requirements and Qualifications:*
High School diploma or GED with 2 years of experience required;
Associate's or vocational/ technical school degree in Criminal Justice preferred. EMO, APCO certifications preferred.
Additional experience may substitute for some of the education.
*Knowledge, Skills and Abilities:*
Knowledge and technical skills gained from a minimum of 2 years' experience in the field.
Knowledge of City of Springfield- Geographical thoroughfares preferred.
Basic level of proficiency with Microsoft Office PowerPoint, Excel, Word and Outlook, Website content
updates and statistical software.
Intermediate level of proficiency with Computer Aid Dispatch (CAD) Software (ARMS), CBORD, Astra Schedule, CJIS, RAVE.
Able to exchange detailed and routine information to a broad range of constituents both internal and external while having access to sensitive and/or confidential information.
Able to handle sensitive issues and facilitate collaboration at the highest level.
Identify needs/concerns of others, determine potential solutions, resolve or redirect appropriately.
Public Safety is 24/7 and coverage is always needed. Regular evening, weekend and holiday work required.
_*This position has been design*_*at*_*ed as forward facing and as such, the incumbent will be required to be immunized against COVID-19 on or before their first day of employment. Proof of vaccination status, or an attestation to the same effect, will be required. Individuals may seek ADA accommodations or a religious exemption, upon request with HR, but must do so prior to their arrival.*_
*At Springfield College, we offer competitive and generous benefit options for employees and their families.*
Tuition benefits for employees and dependents
Tuition exchange program for dependents
Generous paid time off benefits
Paid Sick Leave Benefits
403(b) retirement plan (TIAA) with a generous college match
Medical, Dental and Vision plan(s)
Health Reimbursement Arrangement (HRA)
Flexible Spending Accounts (health care expenses and dependent care)
Life and accident insurance plans
Long-term disability
Optional voluntary benefits
Employee Assistance Program (EAP)
Wellness benefits and programs
Free use of our state-of-the-art Wellness Center
Discounts on campus and with local businesses
*Springfield College is committed to enhancing diversity and equity in education and employment. To that end, the College welcomes candidates from all backgrounds and lived experiences, who will contribute to a culture of inclusion and respect. For more information about Springfield College's position on diversity and inclusion, please visit our Office of Inclusion and Community Engagement.*


----------

